# Every Q7 owner's dream



## killahkosha (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.germancarblog.com/2....html

















_Quote, originally posted by *Royal Luxury* »_Comfortable: 14 Passengers
Maximum: 16 passengers
This BRAND NEW 2008 Audi Q7 limousine is the ultimate in luxury and convenience. This limo should comfortable seat about 14 passengers but it will fit 16 maximum. Every package comes stock with refreshments like water, sodas, etc. Alcohol is at extra charge unless specified (excluding weddings). These elegant limousines are at your service for any occasion, from weddings to proms to sporting events to nights out, or simply for a more memorable ride to one of our Area Airports. Prom packages are based on garage to garage timeframe.
# Elegant and classy styling
# 3 Flat Screen TVs
# AM/FM/CD/MP3 player
# Fiberoptics mirror ceiling
# Color Changing on the partition
# Disco Floor
# Changing Color Fiberoptics
# Color changing bar
# Seating for 16


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Every Q7 owner's dream (killahkosha)*

no offence, but this is probablly the ugliest thing i have seen this year !
i drive a calla white, and honestly, it would be a nightmare if this one passes by me !


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Every Q7 owner's dream (killahkosha)*

photoshop


----------

